# Perfect Ppup for Climax 2



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry guys had to repost *&^%$#@! reply page kicked me out,didnot let me post pic!



Lets see if this (works)wurkx!

All the balls+brass plungers can be discarded,you need to re use the spring ,the carbon brush need to be cut back so only a small lip is present and the brass sleeve 4x on each truck needs to be reamed/drilled out to fit the carbon brush.The bolster contacts just remove balls and plunger (keep the spring)and ream out only the acylic (where the ball was)to make the carbon brush fit.


How do i insert the pic? Used to be easy in the past??????

Manfred


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Found a easy way to show pics! 
http://modelsteam.myfreeforum.org/sutra362254.php#362254 
manfred


----------

